
No end in sight as repair work on California's sinking land costs billions - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/27/california-central-valley-land-sinking-subsidence-drought
======
DrScump
This CA collapsing aquifer problem is exactly what I was talking about here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10790058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10790058)

